# Help me stock my 90 gallon



## airedale (May 7, 2007)

Let me preface this with the fact that I was told to ask the same question in this forum as I had asked in the Malawi forum. Please don't yell at me about cross-posting! 

I have had a 38 gallon running for a while and just finished cycling my new 90 gallon tank.

I migrated all of the fish from the 38 gallon over to the 90 gallon.
I will be taking the 38 gallon down and replacing the silicon on the tank.

The tank isn't purely mbuna because the guy at the LFS said some Lake Victoria Haps would do well for me (they really are beautiful).

I currently have these fish in the tank:

2 Labidochromis Hongi
2 Yellow Labs
4 Synodontis Petricola

1 Hap. Blue Scraper
1 Hap. Obliquidens Zebra
1 Hap. Crimson Red

That is it so far in the tank.

How many more fish do you guys believe I can keep in the tank?

Also, what else is recommended for the tank? Acei?

I think I'd like to see more numbers of the same fish in the tank too, the lfs guy had recommended one male per species for the haps, but I'd like to know what you guys think. My zebra seems kind of lonely and is following the other two vics around in the tank, especially the blue scraper. Should I continue on adding more mbuna and keep the vics at their current numbers?

They all do seem to get along pretty well right now. Here is a video if you guys are interested.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

airedale said:


> I migrated all of the fish from the 38 gallon over to the 90 gallon.
> I will be taking the 38 gallon down and replacing the silicon on the tank.
> 
> I currently have these fish in the tank:
> ...


I've kept Red Tail Shellers with A. latifasciata without any problems.
I've kept Crimson Tides with yellow labs without any problems.

Kevin


----------



## airedale (May 7, 2007)

So with the Lake Victoria cichlids, should I add some of the same types to the tank? I am guessing I should add females and keep the male numbers the same.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

don't add females, just kicks in breeding which will result in more aggression


----------

